# Label Applicator



## GreginND (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, this labeling by hand is getting tiresome, so it's time to find a label applicator.

Does anyone have opinions on the following?

Primera AP362 (other models I should look at?)
I can get it for ~$1600

Dispens-a-matic Bottle-Mattic 16 II
about $1900

Anything else I should look at?

Thanks.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 23, 2016)

I just got the The Label Wizard and I like it, but you are looking at much higher volume than I use.

I only put on one label so far and it's quite simple and at $35, it's a heck of a lot cheaper than those options. 

I'm not sure how many labels you actually apply, but just by reading your post and guestimating, I'm amazed that you've been putting them on by hand! :<


----------



## GreginND (Jun 23, 2016)

I have about 2500 more to do right now and will be doing 5000-10000 next year.


----------



## jumby (Jun 23, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I just got the The Label Wizard and I like it, but you are looking at much higher volume than I use.
> 
> I only put on one label so far and it's quite simple and at $35, it's a heck of a lot cheaper than those options.
> 
> I'm not sure how many labels you actually apply, but just by reading your post and guestimating, I'm amazed that you've been putting them on by hand! :<



+1 for the "The Label Wizard". I have one and love it! No more misplaced or crooked labels. Not sure how it would out for you though since you're labeling so many bottles.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 23, 2016)

The Label Wizard would be significantly slower than what I am doing by now by hand. It just isn't adequate for a commercial operation.

Most reviews seem to favor the bottle-matic. I think it may be worth the extra $300. Wish I could find one used, but I don't see any available on the usual used equipment sites.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 23, 2016)

GreginND said:


> *Most reviews seem to favor the bottle-matic.* I think it may be worth the extra $300. Wish I could find one used, but I don't see any available on the usual used equipment sites.



That's probably why they are $300 more expensive and you can't find any used for sale.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2016)

This is what I use. http://www.piwine.com/race-semi-auto-labeler.html This is perfect if you get your labels have an adheasive back and come on a roll.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2016)

The Primera AP362 is what I have and it is good and fast. It places the labels wherever you want them and will do one or two labels (front and back). It will do cylindrical bottles or tapered ones just by adjusting the rolls. It is quick enough for me. I can do a full box in a matter of under a minute (two lables each). If you have someone swapping cases out it can be even faster. What used to take hours now takes minutes. I use a Primera LX900 label printer which is fairly fast but the cartridges run out faster than I would like. I wish I had a label rewinder and plan on getting one which puts the labels back on a roll coming off the printer. The Primera one is quite expensive but Chinese knockoffs are only around $300.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 24, 2016)

I do have my labels printed by a small outfit in Norwich, New York called The Label Gallery. They do an awesome job at a decent price. They work well with small wineries. And, their CEO was able to hook me up with a brand new BM-16-II for only $1800.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 25, 2016)

By the way, here is my current fancy dancy high tech labeling machine. The new one can't come soon enough. I did about 40 cases today and it took me a while.


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Nov 30, 2017)

Greg how do you like your dispensamatic? Time for us to move away from the trusty hand crank unit.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 30, 2017)

It has worked flawlessly. I can't imagine how I got by without it. We've labeled over 10,000 bottles with it and it is a godsend. I don't have experience with the Primera, but the quality of construction and solidness of the dispensamatic is notable.


----------



## Dale Olinger (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello,
I have a Dispens-a-Matic BM16 16" Bottle-Matic Labeler/Applicator for sale that SELLS NEW FOR $1,600.00 Serial # 6555.

Looks to have been purchased and used very little and then returned back to the company. I'm labeling it slightly used and in very good condition.


----------



## NCWC (Dec 26, 2020)

I bought this on ebay about two years ago has some quirks but all and all works fine








MT-30 Semi-automatic Round Bottle Labeling Machine Labeler Inductor Machine New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MT-30 Semi-automatic Round Bottle Labeling Machine Labeler Inductor Machine New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



tinyurl.com




less than $150


----------



## jgmillr1 (Dec 26, 2020)

We get our labels printed with MPI. I upgraded from a Race Jr. They sold me a demo model.of the dispensamatic 16 for about $2k. It came with an automatic roller for the scrap paper which is a dream to not be tripping over.

I definitely recommend the dispensamatic. Works great for double label alignment. Running it has basically taken a person out of our bottling line, keeping costs down and making bottling day easier to schedule. Three of us can bottle a little over 100gal an hour consistently.


----------

